

Hundreds of Chinese have flooded Obama’s Google+ page to post about human rights - alvivar
http://technology.inquirer.net/8697/chinese-netizens-flood-obamas-google-page

======
zackzackzack
When I read "Hundreds of Chinese", my immediate thought was, "That's not that
many. Maybe 0.00001% of the population?" It doesn't make much sense in
retrospect.

